#  1 8.2  2.0

## zaratushtra

.
     3    ,            . 
        1 8 . 2.0         57.0251,      
"            "
     ,        (   )       ,    ,        ,     ,     

   ,   ,  1        ,         .        " "  :

1)*51 ()57.02* -     ,               ?
2)*76.0551()* -     

          1 .   2

----------


## zaratushtra

1 

           :
-            , .. 
-                
-          , .. 
-         ,            *39.3476* 
-       ,  

   "  "  76.0551,     (    )            

              .  ,       91.2 " "

----------


## zaratushtra

:

       "-" : " " 57.0251  ,          

    ,   EUR

  : "   .   ",  5257.02,       ,     ,    ,     91.0257.02 - 303 .

      " ".   -  ,       ,     60.2252,     ,     60.2252     91.0257        .

    52 ,   52  57  ,    60.22    ,   91.02 -  +

----------


## degna

> : "   .   "

----------


## zaratushtra

?

----------

! ,        ?          !

!

----------


## degna



----------


## zaratushtra

> ! ,        ?          !
> 
> !


   ,      ,     ,    (   )        ,      :                          .

----------


## Novichek_74

> ,      ,     ,    (   )        ,      :                          .


*zaratushtra*,  !           .......   ,                .    ,    ,           ???

----------


## kt

> .


 1 8.2     ,     ?   :Embarrassment: 


1.  :
: _   .    _ 
- 57.02 - 51 - ,  ,   :      =    /

: _   . _ 
- 91.02 - 51 -    

2.      (     ):
:_    .   ._
    :
- 52 - 57.02 -   ,    
- 57-02 - 91.01 -  .  ,   
- 91.02 - 57-02 -  .  ,    
   ,  1    .

3.  . 
: _   . _ 
  ,      ,  -  .

----------


## L.O.

?     4200 .   .  .   .  52-57 ( 4200 * 29,83 = 124470,36)
2. 57-91.1 120270,36 -    
3.       ..???  52 120270,36  .    60.22- 52 - 4200 . . 
 2  3   ?    . ???

----------


## degna

> . ???

----------


## GeminiW

,         1,          52-91.01      ,    .      .  ..   03.02  2045 ,     80 000, 04.02  1000 ,   39000 60.32-52 39000    52-91,1 80 000       .   ?   ,    ,   .   ,    . :Embarrassment:

----------


## $

1          .
   .  :Smilie:

----------

